# Todays Sunset



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Evening all,

Just one from me today. Popped down to the local dam again at about 3pm and set up the tripod etc and waited for this ...










Thoughts and feedback are welcome as always 

Andy


----------



## cal303 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fabulous Picture Mate!


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice!

My only criticism is I think it could be brightened up a touch. But the clouds finish it off awesomely! Good capture.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Love it! I knew someone would be getting a good shot today. It was spectacular. Well done!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

sun is too central..... and if you've got an ND, this is a really good time to use it to flatten the water.

Good start. 

Bret


----------



## deans arctic (Jan 22, 2010)

awesome mate 

ive just brought myself a dslr

need get out and start snapping


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just a little under exposed for me. Good effort though:thumb:


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

bretti_kivi said:


> sun is too central.....


I disagree. The entire composition leads you towards the center. And that sunset makes a perfect subject, lighting everything in its immediate vicinity. Rules are there to be broken.

I think it's a cracking capture. Would look great as a huge print. If not a little underxposed.

I do agree about the water though. But you live and learn.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wouldn't this've been an ideal time to use an ND Graduated Filter? Its a great photo although it is too dark and having looked at the Exif Data the 1/2000 shutter speed is very fast. The sun is tricky if you havnt got the right filters isnt it.
Phil


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Unfortunatly I havn't got any filters yet (im still waiting for some through the post) so that couldn't have been helped, so I used a higher shutter speed to reduce alot of the glare from the sun.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

you can also go HDR to retain detail, though; simply go from the "correct" shutter speed, add a couple of stops on and then go slower. It makes a *lot* of difference and enables very nice shots without filters.

Bret


----------

